# White Dove Release... Has anyone done it?



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone here has done some Cerimonial White Dove Release?  I was thinking of starting a small release business, but was wondering if anyone had had it done, or was in the business?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Kevin--You will be very LUCKY to just break even in the release business.
Train your birds 50 miles in all directions.
Get to and from the release point.
"Dress" for the Occasion.--Suit etc.??
Arrive on time -wait until the Occasion is finished.-several hours sometimes.
Hope other members have comments????????????


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We have several members here who have their own release business. Three of them, Barn Pigeon, Benjajudy, and Luckyloft, are members of my club. I don't know how much of a 'profit' they make  but they seem to enjoy it. One thing is for sure - they've been to some VERY pretty weddings! If I were to get into it, I'd get white/grizzle racers so I could benefit from all the extra training they'd have. And any birds I'd get with too much color (as well as any other birds on my racing team), would have a good opportunity to have a training flight as well before the ceremony  But that's just what I would do. I would have to retire before I could do this, ahaha


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

It would be worth it just to crash wedding parties


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im just now getting the courage to offer my birds for release, but do not plan to make a bunch of money off my "pets". I have only done releases for family and freinds and it is not a hard thing to do..it is that you put alot of effort in raising and training and feeding and cleaning so most just do it for pleasure as they have birds already and would do all that just because they love keeping pigeons. If you have some white birds trained and in good shape, then give it a try. but always handle your own birds.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

do u guys use them pigeons for your own weddings?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cotdt said:


> do u guys use them pigeons for your own weddings?


I guess I would if I was getting married, but I already am and do not plan on doing it again!...lol...


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks!

I wasn’t really going to try to make much money… Just enough for the feed!!! LOL I just went to go pick up 8 more whites so now I am up to 12 and 2 grizzles… so, not much, but I guess I could start with that!!! Now about the baskets… does anyone know where to get them?

Oh, and I know that some people like to take wedding pictures with the birds, so, I have seen some with fantails in them… anybody breed these? Oh, sorry, one more thing… when you have the two “ Love Doves” in the cages inside… do you think that that would put A LOT of stress on them? 

Kevin


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Kevin,

We provide white dove releases for a variety of clients and have been for 4 years now. If you breed and train your birds accordingly, you should have atleast 2-4 from your original 12. Is it a business that you could do soley, NO not unless your retired and have plenty of time on your hands. But, it does make enough money to buy feed, meds, vaccines and even take the family out for dinner and a movie every now and then. LOL

The training and caring for the birds all year long, I guess it evens out in the end as to lose/profit ratio but as soon as you loose to many, your done for the year as a release provider. 

We include a display for all of our weddings but we do not use fantails. I simply use younger whites for this and it doesnt really seem to stress them all that much, especially if you spend time with your birds normally. I got my release baskets from frontier imports. Try a google search for the link.

Hope this helps.



yopigeonguy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wasn’t really going to try to make much money… Just enough for the feed!!! LOL I just went to go pick up 8 more whites so now I am up to 12 and 2 grizzles… so, not much, but I guess I could start with that!!! Now about the baskets… does anyone know where to get them?
> 
> ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yopigeonguy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wasn’t really going to try to make much money… Just enough for the feed!!! LOL I just went to go pick up 8 more whites so now I am up to 12 and 2 grizzles… so, not much, but I guess I could start with that!!! Now about the baskets… does anyone know where to get them?
> 
> ...


Now for the display doves, I have white Ring neck doves that can NOT be released of course. I like them because they are docile and small and can fit in smaller display cages and they coo a bit and look more like the turtle dove or love dove folks think of when they think of a "dove". some use the fantails for this as well. as far as the baskets foy's does have some. just have to click on baskets on the site and look.


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a White Dove Release Company and YES if done right you can make some/good bit of money. First things first, you have to be retired (Back-up check each month is nice), don't even try to start until you have at "least" 50 birds that you have train out to 50 miles. You need to have a LOT of TIME to spend with the birds (hours each day). You need white wicker heart shaped baskets and white wicker stands. Also you need heart shaped or dome shape birds cages (use White Ring Necks in them). Remote control baskets are great. You do the release yourself (never send your birds with anyone). I do about 100 funerals to every 1 wedding. I have found the money is with funerals. Unable to find my glasses this morning so not sure what I have typed. Hope this has helped.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

benjajudy01 said:


> I have a White Dove Release Company and YES if done right you can make some/good bit of money. First things first, you have to be retired (Back-up check each month is nice), don't even try to start until you have at "least" 50 birds that you have train out to 50 miles. You need to have a LOT of TIME to spend with the birds (hours each day). You need white wicker heart shaped baskets and white wicker stands. Also you need heart shaped or dome shape birds cages (use White Ring Necks in them). Remote control baskets are great. You do the release yourself (never send your birds with anyone). I do about 100 funerals to every 1 wedding. I have found the money is with funerals. Unable to find my glasses this morning so not sure what I have typed. Hope this has helped.


I just saw pictures of your loft and just absolutly love it! you thought of everything.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

hi guys has anyone ever had real success racing white pigeons or wedding doves?


----------

